# Failure to supply P45



## KUTEKEANE (25 Oct 2005)

Must try to summarise:
Left employment(not want to name company at mo) on 12 July.
Company have failed to forward P45.
Was unable to claim social welfare when unemployed due to no p45.
New employment had to go on emergency tax for a while.
To date no P45.
Letter of action now sent to company with a view to involving my solicitor (advise already sought)
Anyone know which govt dept are responsible for such matters?
Revenue(tax office) were helpful enough - they even forwarded P43 to company requesting P45 be issued. Other than that they cant appear to do anymore on the situ.
PS head office of this company are in the Netherlands-still though not acceptable 4 months later.

Has anyone ever had such a problem with their P45


----------



## stobear (25 Oct 2005)

I am leaving my job on Friday and got my P45 two weeks ago!! 

Not sure what else you can do except write a strongly worded letter to headoffice, head of HR explaining whatever costs you incur from your solicitor will be forwarded onto them. Other than that have your solicitor get involved.


----------



## Joe1234 (25 Oct 2005)

Get back on to revenue.  Ask them what sanctions are available against an employer who refuses to issue a P45.


----------



## ixus (25 Oct 2005)

Interested to hear the results of this.
Girlfriend is in a similar situation, needs P45 but has been fobbed off  for about 2/3 months despite continuous calls by phone and letter.
Former employer blames accountant, which I think is rubbish, I think he isn't paying taxes and have told girlfriend to put this to him next time and see how quicly he reacts to that.


----------



## Joe1234 (26 Oct 2005)

ixus said:
			
		

> Former employer blames accountant, which I think is rubbish, I think he isn't paying taxes and have told girlfriend to put this to him next time and see how quicly he reacts to that.



I agree.  The responsibility is on the employer to issue the P45, not the accountant.  If the accountant is refusing to do it, then why can't the employer do it themselves.  To fill out a P45 is not rocket science.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Oct 2005)

If you have problems getting documentation such as _P45s _or _P60s _from an employer then contact Revenue, Social Welfare and/or DETE.


----------

